# CR1 Visa advice



## Coops (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello

My wife and I are currently both living in the UK. My wife is a US citizen and we plan on moving there. As we have been married for under 2 years i believe I am only eligible for the CR1 visa. I have a few questions and assistance would be greatly appreciated.

1.We would like to apply for the CR1 now and have my wife move back in like 3 months to get things prepared for my arrival, would that make things more complicated (It also means I don't have to be apart from my wife for however long the process takes)

2. Although it is on travel.state website, I am still struggling to understand the process completely. I am assuming the IR1 and the CR1 are basically the same process. I also can't find fees on the site for the CR1.

3. I have a medical condition that is an Immune deficiency, that is not contagious in anyway. I just take pills daily, will that be a problem

4. Although we have dealt with Visas before getting my wife her spousal visa for the
UK, I don't know much about the US visas, I know it is time consuming but how difficult is the CR1 Visa process


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

spousal visa CR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

